# Fred Greco on the produce of false teachers, 2 Peter 2:11-22



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2013)

I highly recommend listening to this sermon on false teachers: Christ Church, PCA: Katy, TX

Fred's sermon is a challenging exposure of false teachers and how spiritual adolescents are attracted to error; hence it is a message that none of us can afford to ignore.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for highlighting this. I regularly benefit from listening to Fred's sermons.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Thanks for highlighting this. I regularly benefit from listening to Fred's sermons.



 I have listened to a few of them recently and have had the same experience; are there any sermons in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## mercyminister (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you. I have downloaded a few of them from 2 Peter and will probably start listening to them tomorrow.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the encouragement!


----------



## Tirian (Dec 30, 2013)

Listening to it now...


----------



## Tirian (Dec 30, 2013)

"everyone reaches their intellectual peak at 14" - oh yeah, we have that problem in spades here


----------



## Tirian (Dec 30, 2013)

Very helpful. One thing I struggle with is not letting pride, and not even the appearance of pride get in the way of calling out to others to be aware of false teaching - checking my motives is a full time occupation.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Excellent.


----------

